# locked stifle please help



## KatCashen (Aug 17, 2010)

My horse's stifle has been locking lately an it takes hours for it to unlock .. can anyone please help me on how to maybe unlock it ..and to prevent it from happening! Thanks so much!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

How old is your horse? What is it's exercise regiment? Have you spoken with a veterinarian about the issue?


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

My suggestion is going to the Vet to get xrays and an examination done. 

My TB's Stifle locks periodically, and I took him to an Equine Lameness Specialist to get a full examination done, and we ended up going with iodine injections. They worked great  I couldn't be happier!

First, you need to find out why and what is going on - but you can't get that info on a forum - you need to haul your horse to a Equine Lameness Specialist, and go from there.

All the best


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

when my horse first showing signs of locking stifle my vet advised me to walk him up hills 30 min per day it built up his muscles really well and it worked. He would always get locked stifles during work we would trot for 10 min then start to walk and as soon as we went to trot again it happened.


----------



## KatCashen (Aug 17, 2010)

MN Tigerstripes said:


> How old is your horse? What is it's exercise regiment? Have you spoken with a veterinarian about the issue?


Just found out she is a year younger then wat previous owner said so she is 2 years old turns 3 in march.. She was way malnurished and in a 10x12 stall so very very limited exercise before i got her.. i have called the vet and he said if it happens more an more often then he will come out.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I spoke to my vet because I have a pretty bad locking stifle problem in my 3 year old filly. Apparently this condition is extremely common in young fillies, especially those lacking any muscle. It has something to do with the way the pelvis is developing due to giving birth that makes it most common in fillies.

Typically, it's not a big deal. My filly locked bad the first time, and usually backing them up helps it unlock the mechanism but it never does with my filly. Apparently you can also lift the leg, feel for the mechanism and physically pop it back out. I haven't tried this yet.

The key is to keep them moving. I also just ride my fillies out now, it only locks at the walk and if she spends excessive time standing so we do lots of trot work and it eases itself back to normal. If you're not riding her yet, maybe put her in a round pen or do some light jog work on the lunge?

My filly has improved ten fold compared to how drastic the first time was, she was locked for hours and walking with a leg bobble. Building muscle is extremely important.


----------



## KatCashen (Aug 17, 2010)

MacabreMikolaj-
Backing up doesnt work for her either she rears when i try and i dnt want to risk hurting her so i dnt push it..her legs was completely locked she was dragging it pretty much! B.M did trysome anti-inflamitory an that seems to help her. it has only locked twice so far the first time 4 hours the second a little less. tried to wrk her today but she refused too an would not let me catch her. Tomorrow i will do a light work out to start! And get those muscles on her!! Thank you for all your info it helps sooo much.

Thanks TO EVERYONE as well of course!


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

would a chiropractor help this at all?


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I honestly wouldn't worry about so much! As much as it looks very painful, apparently it's typically just a mild annoyance to the horse and doesn't have the potential to cause serious injury unless of course they're prone to being picked on and even then, ironically pivoting and running is what's going to actually unlock it. If she appears to be distressed, painkillers and anti-inflammatory's can be used, but usually it's best just left alone.

Jynx was the same, dragging her leg around, it was horrid the first time it happened. It was a long weekend and I couldn't call a vet, so I finally just turned her out and hoped for the best and the next morning she was right as rain! It's happened a few times since then, and as long as I keep her moving she's fine.

Most prognosis' is that it will resolve itself as the horse matures and the skeleton shapes the way it's supposed to. Good luck!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Be careful about working her too much too soon. Take it slow and easy with her. Even without the stifle issue she is still a baby. This can resolve itself, but it can also get much much worse to the point where surgery is the only fix. 

Since you've already spoken with your vet about it I would work her lightly, increasing her exercise slowly, and document the times it occurs. If it keeps occuring even with a slow conditioning program you need to get the vet out.


----------



## KatCashen (Aug 17, 2010)

SOOO UPDATE !!! Libertys Stifle hasnt locked for a couple days now YAY!! but now she is doing a Terrible 2s atittude where she wont let me put on her halter shes bittin an kicken just being a real brat. soo i have hired a trainer to work with her an one day has already made great progress!


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

well maybe its her way of saying she is feeling better, she is acting like a 2 year old  when horses dont feel well or are lame they do act different.


----------



## KatCashen (Aug 17, 2010)

xXEventerXx said:


> well maybe its her way of saying she is feeling better, she is acting like a 2 year old  when horses dont feel well or are lame they do act different.


 
lol yeah thats wat trainer and B.O said too lol Her backroumd story is way malnurished and no training at all just a back yard pet! So now that ive gotten her at a wonderful Boarding shes starting to come alive! ) lol


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

Well thats a good sign that she is acting normal but to bad its not good behaviour lol


----------



## KatCashen (Aug 17, 2010)

xXEventerXx said:


> Well thats a good sign that she is acting normal but to bad its not good behaviour lol


hahaa i know right but im not really suprised cause of her past.. but im excited that she can actually be her self finally lol now just an attitude ajustment then we're good lol!! hahaa this will be intresting!


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

i have a 3 year old and when she was a baby she was more well behaved than now lol, she is hitting that teen age and getting attitude issues lol


----------



## KatCashen (Aug 17, 2010)

xXEventerXx said:


> i have a 3 year old and when she was a baby she was more well behaved than now lol, she is hitting that teen age and getting attitude issues lol


Haha oh no .. lol goodluck with your new teen lol .. wish they would get easier as they grew and not more bratty.. like kids i guess that's wat happens when there spoiled.. lol can't help it though .. haha ..lol


----------

